
New filament allows printing metal on any 3D printer - ubuntourist
http://3dprintingindustry.com/news/now-can-print-metal-3d-printer-85255/
======
ubuntourist
Between that news and news of groups like Ability 3D
([http://www.ability3d.com/](http://www.ability3d.com/)) seen at the National
Maker Faire in DC
([https://makerfaire.com/maker/entry/57383/](https://makerfaire.com/maker/entry/57383/))
looking to exploit the expiration of a 3D metal printing patent in December
2016, the very near future looks bright... and shiny. ;-)

